# best battery for Polaris 500 Sportsman



## timberframer (Dec 16, 2010)

Can anyone plowing with ATV tell me if standard battery will hold up with winch for plowing? Does anyone offer a Heavy duty battery option?


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

hi i plow with a sportsman 500 and have no problem with battery 
i also run a yellow flashing light. i plow about 15 accounts and do it commercially. Perry


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i have a 260 cca yuasa battery and keep a battery tender on it when
not being used to keep it charged.batterystuff.com sells the hd batteries.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm having a problem with my battery on my ATV as well. I actually have a lawn mower battery on mine, as the factory battery couldnt handle the connection of all the aux wiring, and the poor connection kept giving me starting issues. So I upgraded to the mower battery with bigger terminals. Anyways, after plowing for a few the dash lights get real dim when I raise my plow. But if I leave it idle for a few minutes it will fire back up just fine. My mower battery is used, so maybe it wasn't FULLY charged to begin with? Maybe just a surface charge? Could someone please shed some light on this. Mine is a Polaris 500 Sportsman as well. I'm running a 3,000lb superwinch


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its american so they are using the cheapest electronics they can, they have to save there so they can pay the high wages for a guy standing on a line, to tighten down bolts imo you asked


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a "Never Start" on my Arctic Cat and I have never had any problems with it. I have had it for about 4 years now.


----------

